# Motorradführerschein



## Konov (3. März 2009)

Abend allerseits,

hätte ganz gern mal von den Experten hier gewusst, ob es generell machbar ist, nen Motorradführerschein (A begrenzt, da ich noch nicht 25 bin) innerhalb von 3 Wochen zu machen, für jemanden, der bis dato noch nie auf einem Motorrad gesessen hat. (Auto Führerschein habe ich)

Da ich bald Osterferien habe und das sehr gerne machen würde, liegt es ja nahe, es auszuprobieren. Nur möchte ich auch kein Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen oder einen Crashkurs belegen um hinterher nix davon zu haben. (zu wenig Zeit zum üben)
Von einer Fahrschule in meiner Nähe habe ich bislang auch nur Einzelne Stunden und Prüfungspreise bekommen, damit kann ich keinen Gesamtpreis errechnen, weil ich nicht weiß, wieviele Stunden man Minimum fahren muss und Minimum in der Theorie sitzen muss.

Habe schon mehrmals gelesen dass hier Motorradfahrer im Forum aktiv sind und die müssten mir ja Ratschläge geben können. 
Danke im Voraus für hilfreiche Antworten.

Gruß


----------



## Arland (3. März 2009)

Moin,

ich hab vor ca. einem Jahr meinen Motorradfrüherschein gemacht. Hatte vorher auch einen Autoführerschein und bin noch nie Motorrad gefahren.
Ich denke, dass es recht gut machbar ist in der Zeit den Führerschein zu machen. Ich hab ca. 7 Wochen gebraucht für meinen, aber nur weil ich kaum Termine bei meiner Fahrschule bekommen habe.
Dabei muss ich aber sagen, dass ich schon Theorie für Motorrad fertig.
Wenn du Fahrrad fahren kannst und dich auf dem Motorrad nicht total doof anstellst bekommst du ziemlich schnell ein Gefühl fürs fahren und damit solltest du auch den Führerschein schaffen.

Die Preise sind da soweit ich weiß ziemlich unterschiedlich. Manche Fahrschulen bieten auch (zumindest für B-Führerschein weiß ich es sicher) solche Crashkurse an, da ist es dann wohl noch etwas teurer.
Wie viele Theoriestunden du brauchst weiß ich gar nicht mehr aber Fahrstunden braucht man wenn ich mich richtig erinnere mindestens 12, ich hab 15 oder 16? gebraucht.

Wenn du dich reinhängst schaffste das bestimmt. Im Vorfeld solltest du natürlich schonmal Motorradklamotten kaufen, Helm gibts meistens auch von der Fahrschule.
Ich hab alles in allem so 1100-1200€ bezahlt mit Motorrad Klamotten und danach nochmal 1000 für ne gebrauchte 125er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (4. März 2009)

Ich habe um die 1200,- bezahlt für den Schein inkl. Prüfungsgebühren, die sollte man nicht vergessen.
Vergleichen der Fahrschulen lohnt sich auf alle Fälle, meine bot auf ihre Kosten zum Beispiel 25%, auf die Gebühren nat. nicht, die man an TÜV und Zulassungsstelle abdrücken muß.

Du musst schauen, daß Du Pflichtstunden hast, ich hab A direkt gleich gemacht, da waren es rund 15 Pflichtstunden Fahren und 10 Pflichtstunden Theorie.
Die musst Du irgendwie unter bekommen. Dafür hab ich rund 3 Monate gebraucht (ohne Urlaub)

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir Zeit nehmen und den Gang in Ruhe machen, anstelle das Ding auf Gedeih und Verderb in den Osterferien durchboxen aber das musst Du selbst wissen und es kommt nat. auch drauf an wie Du Dich anstellst.


----------



## Qonix (4. März 2009)

Also ich bin auch gerade dabei den zu machen und man sollte um an der Prüfung ernst genommen zu werde zwischne 2'000 und 3'000 Kilometer auf dem Tacho haben.

Also lass dir Zeit.


----------



## cM2003 (4. März 2009)

Also, da du den Autoführerschein schon hast wirst du wahrscheinlich die allgemeinen Theoriestunden nicht machen müssen - sofern da deine Fahrschule mit spielt. Was du natürlich brauchst ist der Klassenspezifische Unterricht. Fahrstunden wirst du sämtliche Pflichtfahrten machen müssen. Glaube das waren 12 Überland, 4 Autobahn, 4 Nacht oder so. Wenn du schon einen A1 Führerschein hattest reduzieren sich die Pflichfahrten glaube auf 6 Überland. Der Rest bleibt.

Dein Problem wird sein, dass du nach der Theorieprüfung 2 Wochen Sperrfrist hast für die Praktische (glaube ich jedenfalls dass es jetzt 2 Wochen sind). Seit der Einführung des EDV-Krams geht es wohl nicht mehr beide Prüfungen an einem Tag zu machen.

Normal bieten aber Fahrschulen so einen Ferienführerschein an. Musst dich aber zeitig für anmelden. Soviel ich weiß wird dort dann Blockunterricht gemacht und du fährst länger als normal, so dass du deine Stunden halt schnell voll bekommst.

Am Ende liegt es aber natürlich auch bei dir, wie gut du fährst und lernst.

Wie alt bist du eigentlich? Denn soviel ich weiß darf man mit 23 schon den offenen Führerschein machen. Zumindest war es so zu meiner Zeit. Und nach 2 Jahren Fahrpraxis (musst nicht fahren, nur den Führerschein so lang besitzen - irgendwie blödsinnig ^^) darfst du auch offene Maschinen fahren, sofern du den Führerschein mit unter 23 gemacht hast.

-edit-


> Also ich bin auch gerade dabei den zu machen und man sollte um an der Prüfung ernst genommen zu werde zwischne 2'000 und 3'000 Kilometer auf dem Tacho haben.


Wer hat dir denn so einen Blödsinn erzählt? Zum einen ist die Spanne zwischen 2000 und 3000 Kilometern jawohl etwas weit gegriffen und zum anderen wird nicht nach Kilometern gerechnet sondern nach Stunden... Der Fahrlehrer schreibt ja auch deine Zeit auf und nicht die Kilometer die du gefahren bist...


----------



## Arland (4. März 2009)

Es ist natürlich viel bequemer wenn man sich mehr Zeit lässt, aber machbär wäre es in den 3 Wochen würde ich sagen.
Aber wieso machst du nicht einfach so viel wie es geht in der Zeit und wenn du noch nicht fertig / bereit bist zur Prüfung dann nimmst du dir eben nach den Ferien noch ein paar Fahrstunden.


----------



## Qonix (4. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn so einen Blödsinn erzählt? Zum einen ist die Spanne zwischen 2000 und 3000 Kilometern jawohl etwas weit gegriffen und zum anderen wird nicht nach Kilometern gerechnet sondern nach Stunden... Der Fahrlehrer schreibt ja auch deine Zeit auf und nicht die Kilometer die du gefahren bist...


Das ist ja nicht mit dem Fahrlehrer. Es geht hier um das fahrerische Können. Ausserdem achtet der Expert auch auf die Reifen ob sie rund abgefahren sind um man somit schön Kurven gefahren ist oder ob man nur sinnlos gerade aus auf der Autobahn gefahren ist. Bei uns in der Schweiz leufts hald etwas anders.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (4. März 2009)

Ich habe den Führerschein letztes Jahr gemacht, mein Autoführerschein hatte ich bereits seit 18 Jahren.
Ich musste alle Theoriepflichtstunden absolvieren.
2000 KM hab ich sicherlich in der Praxis nicht runtergerissen und mein Fahrlehrer hat geschaut, daß ich mit dem absoluten Minimum durchkomme, das bedeutet ich habe hauptsächlich nur die Sonderfahrten gemacht und nicht stundenlang durch die Stadt getuckert.

Wenn er noch nicht 25 Jahre alt ist, darf er den A direkt nicht machen. Allerdings wird er nach erreichen des 25ten Lebensjahres automatisch in A direkt übergehen und er darf ungedrosselt fahren.

Bei meinem Autoführerschein habe ich es leider genau anders herum kennengelernt, da durfte ich die Normalfahrten immer und immer wieder machen, von Pflichtstunden war nichts zu sehen. Der hatte damals gut versucht mich über den Tisch zu ziehen und es hatte zur Folge, daß ich fast ein dreiviertel Jahr gebraucht habe. Also etwas vorsicht ist geboten und man sollte sich genau umhören.



Qonix schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht mit dem Fahrlehrer. Es geht hier um das fahrerische Können. Ausserdem achtet der Expert auch auf die Reifen ob sie rund abgefahren sind um man somit schön Kurven gefahren ist oder ob man nur sinnlos gerade aus auf der Autobahn gefahren ist. Bei uns in der Schweiz leufts hald etwas anders.



Interessant, war bei uns nicht so, man muß nur drauf achten, daß man das Lenkradschloß am Ende der Prüfung einrasten lässt und manchmal werden Fragen bzgl. Motorradtechnik gefragt, zu den braucht man aber nicht wirklich ne Ausbildung, Frasgen um Kettenspannung zum Beispiel.
Mit Erhalten des Führerscheins darf man fahren, das bedeutet ja nicht, daß man fahren kann. Das kommt erst mit den Jahren oder auch nicht. So wird das eher gesehen.

Aber ich denke wir sind uns alle einig, daß sich die Mühen wirklich lohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goebi (4. März 2009)

Nur so nebenbei der Führerschein AB wird auch automatisch nach 2 Jahren auf A hoch gestufft, auch wenn man noch nicht 25 ist.


----------



## Hanfgurke (4. März 2009)

In 3 Wochen sollte das generell machbar sein. Habe für meinen damals vllcht 5-6 Wochen gebraucht. Wenn die Theorieprüfung von deinem Autoführerschein noch nicht zu lange her ist reichen  meine ich 4 Theoriestunden speziell für Motorrad und dann hast du die schonmal abgehakt. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie das mit der Terminverteilung vom TÜV aussieht bezgl. der Prüfung ob der Fahrlehrer da so flott einen Termin bekommt.


----------



## Konov (4. März 2009)

Hallo,
danke für die ausführlichen Antworten.
Mein PKW Führerschein is schon etwas in die Tage gekommen, also 5 Jahre ist es schon her, denke ich, bin mir aber selbst grad nicht sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit um die 1000 Euro hab ich insgesamt auch gerechnet. Plus 1000 für eine eigene kleine gebrauchte Maschine. Leider ist es mit dem Geld momentan ein wenig knapp, weswegen ich etwas unsicher bin. Das was ich hier so gelesen habe, heißt ja, dass man 3 Wochen eher als absolutes Minimum sehen sollte und durchprügeln halte ich dann auch eher für keine gute Idee.
Da dieselbe Fahrschule nicht nur Osterferienkurse sondern auch Sommerferienkurse anbietet, wäre die Alternative, es in den Sommerferien zu machen, die bei mir aber nur 4 Wochen lang sind, und der Unterschied zu den Osterferien ist somit verschwindent gering. ^^

Ich bin 23 Jahre alt, ja und wie bereits erwähnt wird nach 2 Jahren sowieso die unbegrenzte Lizenz "freigeschaltet" um es mal im Gran Turismo Jargon zu sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute war ich persönlich bei der Fahrschule und hab mir nochmal Info Material geben lassen. Insgesamt bin ich aber nicht viel weiter mit meiner Entscheidung, irgendwie fällt es mir doch recht schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke in den Osterferien hab ich prinzipiell mehr als genug Zeit dafür, aber übers Knie brechen möchte ich es wie gesagt auch nicht, sondern in Ruhe alles lernen. Im Moment erscheint mir die Lösung von Arland am sinnvollsten... Mit den Ferien oder kurz vorher anfangen, und falls nach den Ferien noch was fehlt, noch ein paar Stunden dranhängen.

Der Preis ist dabei der einzige Haken. Mehr wie 2000 Euro wollte ich inkl. (kleines) Motorrad erstmal nicht ausgeben. Da ich vorraussichtlich erst Ende des Jahres ein festes Einkommen habe, wäre es vielleicht noch sinnvoller erst nächstes Jahr anzufangen, nach der Wintersaison. 
Ich hab auch gar keine Ahnung wie ich mich anstelle auf dem Motorrad, und kann somit kein Urteil darüber fällen, wie lange es dauert oder nicht. Fahrrad fahren kann ich natürlich, aber das ist ja auch kein Garant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ihr seht schon, ich bin unentschlossen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. März 2009)

Was müsst ihr in Deutschland denn noch alles machen um diese Prüfung machen zu können?

Also bei uns in der Schweiz ist es so, dass man mit dem PKW-Führerschein nur noch 8 Fahrstunde nehmen muss, selbst etwas fahren und dann ab zur praktischen Prüfung und fertig.


----------



## Konov (4. März 2009)

Also die Dame von der Fahrschule meinte zu mir, dass ich 6 Doppelstunden Grundstoff Theorie und 4 Doppelstunden Zusatzstoff machen muss (Motorradspezifisch). Wenn ich B noch nicht hätte, wären es satte 12 Doppelstunden.

Praxis beläuft sich laut Broschüre auf 5 Überland, 4 Autobahn und 3 Beleuchtung (Nachtfahrt) für Fahrschüler die mit A neu beginnen. (ohne A1 oder Ab bereits zu besitzen, was bei mir nicht der Fall ist)


----------



## Qonix (4. März 2009)

lol, ist das bei euch aber kompliziert


----------



## Konov (4. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> lol, ist das bei euch aber kompliziert



Tja, good old Bürokraten Deutschland halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (5. März 2009)

hiho...
nur ein kleiner tipp am rande,den ich nach 20 jahren auf dem bock wirklich geben kann.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2000 euronen für alles zusammen wird sicherlich etwas knapp,da 1000 euro für ein mopped nicht wirklich viel sind,vor allem wenn man dann doch die folgekosten für verschleißteile,rücklagen die man bei einer gebrauchten haben muss,etc betrachtet...

einen punkt hast du aber komplett außen vor gelassen,du brauchst auchnoch geld für die kleidung,und da solltest du locker 500-1000 euro kalkulieren.ich weiss,kurze hose und turnschuhe tuns auch...man darf dann nurnicht stürzen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Francis MacBeth (5. März 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> hiho...
> nur ein kleiner tipp am rande,den ich nach 20 jahren auf dem bock wirklich geben kann....
> 
> 
> ...




Meine Kleidung ist eher im unteren Preissegment angesiedelt, 70 Euronen für Textiljacke, 20 für Regenhose und 170 für Helm aber wegen Stürzen, ich hatte den Führerschein und das Möpp drei Tage, als es mich das erstemal gelegt hat.
War sehr schmerzhaft, passiert ist nichts, weder mir noch dem Möpp aber die Prellungen an Hüfte und Schulter haben mich zwei Wochen lang begleitet. Seitdem kann ich nur noch um so mehr mit dem Kopf schütteln, wenn ich einen Rolelrfahrer in Kurzen Hosen, TShirt und Schlappen sehe, der mit seinem 50ccm mich überholt und über ne rote Ampel donnert.

Btw. mich hat mein Hinterreifen überholt, deswegen hat es mich hingehauen. Der hatte mehr als genug Profil, war aber 5-6 Jahre alt und ein schmaler Streifen Gummi war in der Mitte ausgehärtet udn die Straße ein wenig nass. Zu den 2000 Euro des Möpps kamen dann noch schnell 260 Euro für einen neuen Satz Reifen dazu.... Nur so mal am Rande, da darf man nämlich wirklich nicht sparen. Wenn ich dran denke, daß ich Tags zuvor zum Johanniskreuz hochgedonnert bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (5. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also bei uns in der Schweiz ist es so, dass man mit dem PKW-Führerschein nur noch 8 Fahrstunde nehmen muss, selbst etwas fahren und dann ab zur praktischen Prüfung und fertig.



Aha, in der Schweiz fährt man also vor der Prüfung selbst etwas?! O_o

Na gott sei Dank leb ich im ach so komplizierten Deutschland und kann mich dafür sicher fühlen von keinem Bekloppten umgefahren zu werden. Ganz ehrlich, so kompliziert isses echt nich, dafür halt sauber, ordentlich und korrekt!


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

Klar, also ob man bei euch in Deutschland mit L nicht alleine fahren dürfte und wir könne ja zum Glück besser Auto und Motorrad fahren als ihr Deutschen was ich schon so oft fest stellen musste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh ja, die Kleidung. Das wichtigste wie ich finde da es das einzige ist was dich bei einem Sturtz schütz. Man hat ja kein Blech um einem rum wie beim Auto. Sehr sehr wichtig ist der Rückenprotektor der die Wirbelsäule schützt. Mein Cousin hatte keinen an und ist jetzt Querschnitt gelähmt. Dumm gelaufen und selber schuld.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. März 2009)

bwah^^ ich hab meinen Schein mit 17 gemacht, und deswegen auch den Motoradführerschein mitgemacht.
Aber im Winter is das doch eh blöd ;D


----------



## cM2003 (5. März 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Meine Kleidung ist eher im unteren Preissegment angesiedelt, 70 Euronen für Textiljacke, 20 für Regenhose und 170 für Helm aber wegen Stürzen, ich hatte den Führerschein und das Möpp drei Tage, als es mich das erstemal gelegt hat.
> War sehr schmerzhaft, passiert ist nichts, weder mir noch dem Möpp aber die Prellungen an Hüfte und Schulter haben mich zwei Wochen lang begleitet. Seitdem kann ich nur noch um so mehr mit dem Kopf schütteln, wenn ich einen Rolelrfahrer in Kurzen Hosen, TShirt und Schlappen sehe, der mit seinem 50ccm mich überholt und über ne rote Ampel donnert.
> 
> Btw. mich hat mein Hinterreifen überholt, deswegen hat es mich hingehauen. Der hatte mehr als genug Profil, war aber 5-6 Jahre alt und ein schmaler Streifen Gummi war in der Mitte ausgehärtet udn die Straße ein wenig nass. Zu den 2000 Euro des Möpps kamen dann noch schnell 260 Euro für einen neuen Satz Reifen dazu.... Nur so mal am Rande, da darf man nämlich wirklich nicht sparen. Wenn ich dran denke, daß ich Tags zuvor zum Johanniskreuz hochgedonnert bin
> ...


Ich hatte einen recht schweren Motorradunfall und hätte ich keine gescheite Kleidung gehabt (habe für alles damals ca. 1300 € ausgegeben), würde ich jetzt wohl nur noch einbeinig sitzen können. Insbesondere die Motorradschuhe haben mir meinen Fuß gerettet. Der Schuh war komplett aufgeschlitzt, ich hatte so ein saumäßiges Glück, dass ich die Schuhe an hatte und nur mit einem Geweberiss im Bein hab 2x operiert werden müssen - was eigentlich eine Lapalie war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (5. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Klar, also ob man bei euch in Deutschland mit L nicht alleine fahren dürfte



kA was du mit L meinst .. Is das ne Führerscheinklasse die mir nicht bekannt ist?

Fakt ist: In Deutschland fährst du (legal) nichts alleine bevor du die Prüfung gemacht hast.
Das erachte ich als äußerst sinnvoll.


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

Mit L meine ich die kleine blaue Tafel mit dem weissen L die man bis zur bestandenen praktischen Prüfung am Mototrrad haben muss und einem als Lehrnfahrer kennzeichnet.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (5. März 2009)

Nein, das gibt es in Deutschland nicht.
Es gibt begleitetes Fahren mit 17 aber auch dazu musst Du eine Fahrprüfung ablegen und bis Du 18 Jahre alt bist, darfst Du nur fahren, wenn Dich eine volljährige Person begleitet, die in Dienem vorläufigen Führerschein eingetragen ist.


----------



## cM2003 (5. März 2009)

Francis schrieb:


> Nein, das gibt es in Deutschland nicht.
> Es gibt begleitetes Fahren mit 17 aber auch dazu musst Du eine Fahrprüfung ablegen und bis Du 18 Jahre alt bist, darfst Du nur fahren, wenn Dich eine volljährige Person begleitet, die in Dienem vorläufigen Führerschein eingetragen ist.


Aber wohl kaum beim Motorrad...
Die Regelung betrifft meines Wissens nur Autos. Welchen Sinn würde es auch auf dem Motorrad machen? Oo Als könnte da die Mutter bei 290 Sachen eingreifen...


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

Das würde ich auch sagen.

Beim Auto ist es bei uns ist es auch so das mit dem L einer nebenan sitzen muss aber beim Motorrad wird das etwas schwer.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (5. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Aber wohl kaum beim Motorrad...
> Die Regelung betrifft meines Wissens nur Autos. Welchen Sinn würde es auch auf dem Motorrad machen? Oo Als könnte da die Mutter bei 290 Sachen eingreifen...



natürlich, ich dacht, daß das klar ist


----------



## cM2003 (5. März 2009)

Naja, wenn es um einen Motorradführerschein geht wohl nicht unbedingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (5. März 2009)

Sag ich doch Qonix, so einen Unsinn gibts bei uns gar nicht. 

Wie bereits gesagt - niemand fährt irgendwas alleine ohne Führerschein dafür!


----------



## Francis MacBeth (5. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es um einen Motorradführerschein geht wohl nicht unbedingt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja zugegeben ich hab es nur im Kontext "L" betrachtet und nicht mehr ans Möpp gedacht, shame on me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Sag ich doch Qonix, so einen Unsinn gibts bei uns gar nicht.
> 
> Wie bereits gesagt - niemand fährt irgendwas alleine ohne Führerschein dafür!


Na dann geht ihr ja mit sehr sehr wenig Fahrpraxis an die Prüfung. Das finde ich jetzt aber schlecht.


----------



## Konov (5. März 2009)

Da mir die Sicherheit auch wichtig ist, wäre dann wohl die Kleidung auch ein wichtiger Punkt. Dafür geb ich gern etwas mehr aus.

Finanziell reicht es dann aber im Moment nicht. Werde dann wohl erst gegen Ende des Jahres oder frühestens im Sommer anfangen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke nochmal für die hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2009)

Versicherung und Strassenverkehrsteuer kommen dann auch noch. Das ist auch nicht gerade wenig. Kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an was man dann fährt.


----------



## Konov (5. März 2009)

Übrigens hat mir eine Freundin heute erzählt, dass ich mir umbedingt Zeit lassen sollte, sie hat Klasse A gemacht und meint, dass es als Anfänger vorallem dauert, mit der Neigung klarzukommen beim Fahren. Wenn man vorher noch nie Roller gefahren ist o.ä.


----------



## Maximolider (5. März 2009)

bei der kleidung würde ich leder empfehlen,ist zwar im sommer in der stadt ziemlich ätzend aber sonnst geht es und mit protektoren ist es immernoch das sicherste,hab mich im winter bei einem supermototraining in einer indoor-karthalle 2 mal gelegt,ausser durchschütteln und ein paar kleine prellungen nix gewesen....und ja,der rückenprotektor ist manchmal lästig,aber der schildkrötenpanzer rettet nunmal leben und bewahrt einen vor dem rollstuhl(zu 90% sagen studien dazu)

wenn du mit 34 ps anfängst(oder wieviel hat man jetzt als einsteiger?) sind steuern vernachlässigbar(zahle bei 900 ccm 70 euro im jahr) und die versicherung sehr günstig,vor allem im vergleich zum auto.

lass dich jetzt nicht abschrecken,das wird schon,lieber das mopped eine nummer kleiner kaufen,dann lernst du es von der pike auf und dafür vernünftige klamotten und reifen.

in diesem sinne,max

(und immer eine handbreit asphalt unter den reifen.... :top)


----------



## Arland (5. März 2009)

Für meine kleine gebrauchte Yamaha Virago 125 hab' ich knapp 1000€ bezahlt. Steuern fallen weg da 125ccm. Versicherung bezahle ich ca .150€ pro Jahr.
Sind zwar nur 13 PS aber für den Anfang und den täglichen Gebrauch absolut ok. Nur Autobahn ist furchtbar wenn man mit Mühe und Not auf 120kmh kommt.
Spare derzeit auf ne größere des gleichen Typs nächstes Jahr darf ich ja ^^


----------



## Francis MacBeth (6. März 2009)

mehr als 120 fahr ich gar nit *ggg*
aber dafür komm ich mit der großen Virago da natürlich fix hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. März 2009)

Mir gefällt meine Kawasaki Ninja 250R, die genau für die Klasse: A (beschränkt) ist, sehr gut.


----------



## Goebi (6. März 2009)

Auf ner Virago habe ich meine Fahrschulzeit absolviert. Meiner Meinung nach ein schreckliches Motorrad, vorallem für Slalom und den ganzen Mist den man in der Prüfung machen muss. 

Mein GS500 gefällt mir da viel besser, aber langsam auch zu wenig Dampf^^


----------



## Francis MacBeth (6. März 2009)

war bei mir genau anders herum.
gut mit ner Virago will ich auch nicht Slalom fahren müssen *ggg*
Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl ich steig besser ab und wuchte es um die Kurve aber sonst ist zumindest die 1100er genau das richtige für mich. Auf der GS650 tat mir nach ner halben Stunde immer der Hintern weh und ich hatte das Gefühl der nächste Seitenwind wirft mich um, es sind halt zwei komplett verschiedene Welten.


----------



## Arland (6. März 2009)

Oh ja Slalom stell ich mir auch furchtbar vor damit. Gerade der Langsame... da wär ich ja ständig umgekippt ^^

Schneller als 120 fahr ich auch mit dem Auto selten aber die Beschleunigung fehlt eben mit der Kleinen und das ist furchtbar wenn man dann doch mal überholen will auf der Autobahn.


----------



## Konov (6. März 2009)

Genau das mit dem Umkippen is so eine Sache, dafür das Gefühl zu bekommen, erfordert sicherlich seine Zeit. Deswegen möcht ich mir da dann auch Zeit lassen, damits keine bösen Überraschungen gibt.


----------



## Maximolider (6. März 2009)

so schnell kippt man ja auchnicht um,mit dem fahrrad kippt man ja in kurven auchnicht sobald du schneller als schrittgeschwindigkeit fährst,da sich das mopped durch die kreiselkräfte der reifen selbst stabilisiert.deswegen fahren roller ja auch so anders,da dort diese kreiselkräfte durch die kleinen räder deutlich geringer sind.aber wenn es um das mopped geht würde ich für den anfang auch eine straßenmaschine wie die genannte gs500 oder 250er ninja empfehlen,(die liste könnte man jetzt beliebig verlängern) da man auf so einem mopped das"normale" motorradfahren gut lernen kann,was auf viragos etc(chopper möchte ich nicht sagen dazu...sorry,war böse,ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nicht so hinbekommt,da das wirklich eine andere welt ist und die ganze fahrzeuggeometrie eine völlig andere.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Konov (6. März 2009)

Danke für die Infos, wusste nicht dass es da Unterschiede gibt, aber jetzt wo du es sagst, einleuchtend durch den unterschiedlichen Aufbau!

So ne Sportmaschine oder wie man die nennt, wäre mir dann auch lieber. Für den Anfang würde mir auch eine Honda CBR 125 reichen, die scheint sehr beliebt zu sein.


----------



## Maximolider (6. März 2009)

ist sie,aber ich persöhnlich finde 125er etwas mau....aber alles eine frage des geschmacks.....34 ps dürfen es auch am anfang schon sein..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (6. März 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> so schnell kippt man ja auchnicht um,mit dem fahrrad kippt man ja in kurven auchnicht sobald du schneller als schrittgeschwindigkeit fährst,da sich das mopped durch die kreiselkräfte der reifen selbst stabilisiert.deswegen fahren roller ja auch so anders,da dort diese kreiselkräfte durch die kleinen räder deutlich geringer sind.aber wenn es um das mopped geht würde ich für den anfang auch eine straßenmaschine wie die genannte gs500 oder 250er ninja empfehlen,(die liste könnte man jetzt beliebig verlängern) da man auf so einem mopped das"normale" motorradfahren gut lernen kann,was auf viragos etc(chopper möchte ich nicht sagen dazu...sorry,war böse,ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fragte mich schon wann diese Diskussion wieder aufkommt *roflcopter*
Mir persönlich isses wurscht, was man von meiner Maschine hält und wie man sie bezeichnet.

Ich habe ja nun auch nicht so die Erfahrung was verschiedene Motorräder angeht, nur eine Sportmaschine wäre nichts für mich, wäre wohl auch mein etwas größerer Bauch im Wege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Virago ist es halt so, man hat einen niedrigen Schwerpunkt, weil man sehr tief sitzt. Das vermittelt das Gefühl im nicht auf dem Motorrad zu sitzen.
Ansich ist die schon schön kurvengängig aber kann nun mit sportlicheren Maschinen nicht mithalten, vielleicht muß ich auch einfach nur lernen besser zu fahren aber Knieschleifen wird es niemals werden, will ich aber auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde sie einfach nur super gemütlich und es lässt sich fein stundenlang damit durch die Weltgeschichte tuckern.


----------



## Maximolider (6. März 2009)

das sollte auch keine disskussion über den motorradgeschmack lostreten,jeder wie und was er mag.aber es ist wohl so,das man auf einem normalem straßenmopped das fahren einfacher und schneller lernt....also,zb mit einer suzuki intruder an zu fangen würde ich nicht empfehlen,da die geometrie die gängigen fahrmanöver wie bremsen,schräglagen,wechselkurven gerade für anfänger erschwert....in abgemildeter form gilt das auch für eine virago...^^

ps.:mein bauch stört auchnicht beim fahren,ganz im gegenteil,fahre 90% zu zweit,da ist etwas gewicht zum kontern nur von vorteil.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

